# What could I house here?



## los3r (Feb 8, 2015)

So I have this 11x6x6 acrylic container that my pterinochilus murinus came with, and since he\she's been rehomed, I've been wondering if I could keep anything in there? Here's a picture


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 10, 2015)

tbh id think any small arboreal would be ok in there. or juvie arboreal. maybe a juvie avic, psalm or even poec. but based off of the dam i wouldnt go too insane on it. as it cant be put on its side well i also woudlnt go with a scorp in there im sure its too small for a mantis as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 10, 2015)

Hmmm.. a pair or R.junceus or some smaller arboreal scorpion would do fine in there. Just reinforce the opening and vents, check for possible escape routes first. An Avic braunshauseni can also do since they're smaller than most Avics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Feb 10, 2015)

I like the look of the Avicularia minatrix. Looks like the hard part will be finding one 

---------- Post added 02-09-2015 at 11:45 PM ----------




Tongue Flicker said:


> Hmmm.. a pair or R.junceus or some smaller arboreal scorpion would do fine in there. Just reinforce the opening and vents, check for possible escape routes first. An Avic braunshauseni can also do since they're smaller than most Avics.


I hadn't even thought of an arboreal scorpion. The  R.junceus are kind of neat looking. I thought the braunshauseni got pretty big?


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 10, 2015)

Tongue Flicker said:


> Hmmm.. a pair or R.junceus or some smaller arboreal scorpion would do fine in there. Just reinforce the opening and vents, check for possible escape routes first. An Avic braunshauseni can also do since they're smaller than most Avics.


erm.. if im not mistaken braunshaunseni are actually larger? after all its the "Goliath pink toe" but good call on reinforcements i was goin more for "as is" ^_^

---------- Post added 02-10-2015 at 03:52 AM ----------




los3r said:


> I like the look of the Avicularia minatrix. Looks like the hard part will be finding one
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-09-2015 at 11:45 PM ----------
> 
> I hadn't even thought of an arboreal scorpion. The  R.junceus are kind of neat looking. I thought the braunshauseni got pretty big?


i think minatrix would work well in there!


----------



## los3r (Feb 10, 2015)

The more I look at the minatrix, the more I like it.  Also, how would I go about reinforcing the vents?


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 10, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> erm.. if im not mistaken braunshaunseni are actually larger? after all its the "Goliath pink toe" but good call on reinforcements i was goin more for "as is" ^_^
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-10-2015 at 03:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. aren't they the 3" avic species? hahaha i sincerely apologize if there was a mix up then. Will look it up wait lol

---------- Post added 02-10-2015 at 11:05 AM ----------




los3r said:


> I like the look of the Avicularia minatrix. Looks like the hard part will be finding one
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-09-2015 at 11:45 PM ----------
> 
> I hadn't even thought of an arboreal scorpion. The  R.junceus are kind of neat looking. I thought the braunshauseni got pretty big?


Oh yeah i was thinking of the A.minatrix LOL sorry to tangle you guys in the confusion as well hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Feb 10, 2015)

You've added the braunshauseni to my wish list. I'm running out of room in my bedroom x)


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 10, 2015)

los3r said:


> You've added the braunshauseni to my wish list. I'm running out of room in my bedroom x)


haha braunshaun was on my list before i knew what a versi was  amazing sp. seen a few lol but when tounge said "small" i was like " hah hes crazy" lol  all great sp's tho

---------- Post added 02-10-2015 at 07:49 AM ----------




Tongue Flicker said:


> Hmmm.. aren't they the 3" avic species? hahaha i sincerely apologize if there was a mix up then. Will look it up wait lol
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-10-2015 at 11:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...


lol yea there ya go now your right in the head  must have taken a tail to the head today huh? lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Feb 10, 2015)

I swear, every time I go through posts, something else gets added to my wish list.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 10, 2015)

los3r said:


> You've added the braunshauseni to my wish list. I'm running out of room in my bedroom x)


I'm taking that's my fault hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 11, 2015)

Tongue Flicker said:


> I'm taking that's my fault hahahahaha


its all your fault your going arachno_heck_!!..lol... well get your pasport youl be in the US by dusk tomorrow ;P LMAO


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 13, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> its all your fault your going arachno_heck_!!..lol... well get your pasport youl be in the US by dusk tomorrow ;P LMAO


Wahahaha!! Well I am a dual U.S. citizen so that's not too far off to happen 

What have you decided to put, anyways?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 14, 2015)

Goliath Pink Toes are LARGE!! they are not dwarfs. It's minatrix that is small. I have both. Minatrix would be perfect for that container! Though I doubt it would use the entire container.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 17, 2015)

los3r said:


> So I have this 11x6x6 acrylic container that my pterinochilus murinus came with, and since he\she's been rehomed, I've been wondering if I could keep anything in there?


So?  Be a shame for that enclosure to remain empty too long -- who is the lucky new occupant?


----------



## los3r (Feb 18, 2015)

An A. Minatrix if I can find one


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 18, 2015)

los3r said:


> An A. Minatrix if I can find one


Had to google that one -- nice looking Ts.


----------



## los3r (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, I'd never heard of it till I started this thread.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Had to google that one -- nice looking Ts.



They are the only Avic species that maintains the black/orange/red tiger abdominal bars into adulthood. They are also the smallest Avic too. They are a great species, my female is very fun to watch, and the other one I have seems slightly more skittish, but perhaps that will change once it outgrows its slingy nature

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## los3r (Feb 19, 2015)

Next reptile super show in pomona is in august. Hopefully I'll find one before then and if not maybe I'll get lucky and find one then X)


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe A Mantid Or Jumping Spid?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 19, 2015)

los3r said:


> Next reptile super show in pomona is in august. Hopefully I'll find one before then and if not maybe I'll get lucky and find one then X)


This is why Cali sucks. It's the 3rd largest state, a HUGE population, yet it only has a few reptile shows/yr. While other regions, even cities that are only 1 million people, have MONTHLY herp shows. It stuns me with all the herp breeders in Cali and its HUGE population how few shows there are. It's embarrassing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Feb 19, 2015)

Also hard to find a good lps that specializes in reptiles and arachnids .


----------



## viper69 (Feb 19, 2015)

los3r said:


> Also hard to find a good lps that specializes in reptiles and arachnids .


That's expected and true anywhere. What's NOT expected is the crap I mentioned above. No excuses at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, extremely irritating.


----------



## los3r (Mar 17, 2015)

Got a baby minatrix last week


----------

